# Would like input on mixed breed options



## Leadville (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi,
I'm new to the forum (and the use of forums in general), and thought I posted something here but don't see it. Forgive me, then, if this is a repeat.

I would like to adopt a rescue dog that is mixed breed, but would like some recommendations. I need a low/no shed type dog (so I suppose a poodle mix?) and would like it to be a medium/small medium size ( not much under 20# or over 30#). Here's the real deal. I want a little companion that has the ability to do moderate mountain hiking with me. What I mean by that is a 5-7 mile round trip day hike with some elevation gain (nothing like "14ners"). What breed mixes do you think I should focus on in my shelter or rescue search?

Thanks for the input!
Leadville Colorado :tea:


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Actually, you posted here: http://www.dogforums.com/dog-rescue-forum/91449-any-thoughts-mixed-breed.html

So I'll close this thread to avoid confusing the elderly and easily-confused. (Hey wvasko! They're talking about us again!)


----------

